# Seeds



## Hypnatize (Feb 27, 2017)

I just got my seeds from the vault.my question is when is the best time to plant them outside I live in central California. I have bags of ffof.is that soil to hot for seedlings.thank you

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pcduck (Feb 28, 2017)

I've used ffof  for starting seeds before, never had a problem. 

Start now for early outdoors.


----------



## Hypnatize (Feb 28, 2017)

pcduck said:


> I've used ffof  for starting seeds before, never had a problem.
> 
> Start now for early outdoors.


Ok thank you

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hypnatize, am I understanding you're asking when your plants can go outdoors?   If that's your question, not till the days lengthen out, towards June


----------



## Hypnatize (Mar 3, 2017)

I want to start seed out side not inside so June is the best time for this correct?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 3, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> Hypnatize, am I understanding you're asking when your plants can go outdoors?   If that's your question, not till the days lengthen out, towards June



Some parts of cali can grow year round.  I start my OD on 4/20

seems like the proper date to me.  Now they dont really take off till mid March/june.  Start your outdoor grow when there is more light during the day and temps in the 65-70

hope this helps

:48:

tcabs


----------



## Dan789 (Mar 3, 2017)

Placing any plants outside too early will send them into bloom, then as the days lengthen they'll have to re-gig themselves back to veg and then onto bloom once again.  If you place them outside later into the season, you'll avoid all the switching back in forth.  imho (been there done that).  (From the first post I wasn't sure what you were asking that's why I wanted the clarification).


----------



## Hypnatize (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank u very much dan789 I think I'm gonna match the indoor light cycle to the outdoor one to avoid the flower issue I will be posting or starting a new thread as soon as I am ready to get it going which will be by mid April stay tuned

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 9, 2017)

Are these feminized seeds? It sounds like you know you have females. I only ask because if they're not feminized you'll have/want to sex them prior to planting. Don't want males popping up. Also don't want to "waste" a planting spot on a male. I have seeds sexing under t8's in FFOF now in my closet to ensure only the strongest females get planted.


----------



## Hypnatize (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes they are feminized  seeds bought from the vault seeds

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2017)

Hypnatize said:


> Thank u very much dan789 I think I'm gonna match the indoor light cycle to the outdoor one to avoid the flower issue I will be posting or starting a new thread as soon as I am ready to get it going which will be by mid April stay tuned
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



Matching the indoor light to the outside light will not prevent premature flowering if the hours of light are not enough.  If the plants will flower outdoors, they will flower indoors.  Generally the best thing to do is simply not plant outdoors until there is about 14 hours of light during the day--closer to the solstice.


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 17, 2017)

I start seeds in greenhouse in early to mid Feb most do not flower but the ones that do can be"cutback" and will veg again. N still have potential to get big enough for a years worth of medication each. Keep it simple n green


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 17, 2017)

Sprouts that are started in greenhouse in Feb generally dont become mature enough to flower early in the spring. I have noticed more indica leaning strains will most likely be the exceptions


----------

